# Working with an angle grinder.



## dc_ni (22 Jul 2014)

When I used to butcher metal for a living I used to always use the grinder with the guard fitted.

Something I've noticed recently when watching the likes of American Chopper is that when they use the grinder it's with the guard removed. 

I know from experience that at times the guard can be a PITA but I would never of considered using it with the guard removed because I would consider it to be to big of a risk. 

What's the opinion of others, guard on or guard off?


----------



## Spindle (22 Jul 2014)

Hi

On - every time, I can't think of any justification to remove it.

Regards Mick


----------



## Andrewf (22 Jul 2014)

I have always used one with the guard fitted. Must say I didn't know they could be removed, have just been to look at mine and realised how easy it was. Would never remove it as I can't see any reason for removing it.


----------



## t8hants (22 Jul 2014)

On the few occasions I have nipped the end of a finger with a griderette or sanding pad it reinforces my determination to work with the guard on, after all they can be adjusted out of the way whilst still protecting the hand. I guess in all American Chopper the grinders are all so weak they don't bite or the users are all so dumb they don't notice. The steel-bashers equivalent of having no riving knife I suppose.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Jul 2014)

The one time I had to use one with no guard I was on my back trying to cut four rusted bolts on two close coupled toilet cisterns - I couldn't get to them with the guard on. It was a brown trouser job. :shock:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Jul 2014)

I had a 9" disc cutter jam in a concrete block then jump into my shin. That wasn't funny.


----------



## Graham Orm (22 Jul 2014)

dc_ni":7nc69sjg said:


> When I used to butcher metal for a living I used to always use the grinder with the guard fitted.
> 
> Something I've noticed recently when watching the likes of American Chopper is that when they use the grinder it's with the guard removed.
> 
> ...



ALWAYS guard on. I was watching an American show last week, and the guy was grinding (with a guard I think) but no eye protection and the sparks were hitting his chest. I've set a piece of cloth on fire before now with the sparks from a 9 inch grinder. Common sense really.


----------



## Spindle (22 Jul 2014)

Yes

I frequently set fire to my overalls using 5 inch grinders, its a compromise between my eyes and overalls - tough lock overalls :wink: 

I've never had a disc shatter but the thought of the consequences ensures I use a guard on all occasions

Regards Mick


----------



## dc_ni (22 Jul 2014)

phil.p":1qm6emtn said:


> The one time I had to use one with no guard I was on my back trying to cut four rusted bolts on two close coupled toilet cisterns - I couldn't get to them with the guard on. It was a brown trouser job. :shock:



At least you were in the right area to have a brown trouser moment :lol:


----------



## woodfarmer (22 Jul 2014)

Even I, have never removed a guard from an angle grinder.


----------



## wizard (22 Jul 2014)

To remove the guard you would either be mad or American


----------



## seaco (22 Jul 2014)

If at any point you think something isn't safe simply don't do it there will be a better way, if it goes wrong (and you'll think it wont on the spur of the moment) you cold regret it for the rest of your life...


----------



## Woodchips2 (22 Jul 2014)

Spindle":nknv0lj4 said:


> Yes
> 
> I frequently set fire to my overalls using 5 inch grinders, its a compromise between my eyes and overalls - tough lock overalls :wink:
> 
> ...


When we lived in London my neighbour across the road was using a 9" angle grinder to cut away the brickwork to enlarge his garage door opening. The disc shattered and part went up his arm scoring his overalls, nicked his neck and landed in my front garden. Not a lot frightened him but that did!

Regards Keith

ps The same guy was working on his car on a very hot summer's day. He took the petrol cap off and petrol for some reason came out under pressure all over him. I can remember him stripping all his clothes off in the front garden and dashing inside starkers to have a shower :roll:


----------



## Walney Col (22 Jul 2014)

What guard?


----------



## Mark A (22 Jul 2014)

Woodchips2":1r8qavcd said:


> I can remember him stripping all his clothes off in the front garden and dashing inside starkers to have a shower :roll:



The general consensus here is that it didn't happen without photos, but in this instance I'm sure you'll be forgiven! :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Jul 2014)

:lol: I had a box of Swan matches explode in my trouser pocket 2.00am one night as I got out of the car. The pockets were nylon and one melted to my leg as I whipped my trousers down in the middle of the main road. For the next 28yrs I used a Zippo.


----------



## AES (22 Jul 2014)

Just to make it unanimous (I think),for me it's guard ON, every time. The guard can be rotated around its own axis on my tool (and I think all others I've seen) and this allows access in 99% of cases. For those pretty rare occasions when you can't get it in (in a manner of speaking), I use a Dremel with a cut-off disc or mounted stone, as appropriate. Dremels don't have guards and although many people regard them as just toys they're not really playthings and I'm always VERY careful with that too when using mine.

Oh yes, and +1 for safety specs (or visor) as well.

Krgds
AES


----------



## graduate_owner (25 Jul 2014)

For what it's worth, here's my attitude when cutting or grinding metal with an angle grinder:-

1. leather apron - really saves my clothes. Mine slips over the head and I fasten it around my waist by using a bungee cord - quick and easy, no tying bows or getting cord knotted. It's amazing how quickly the sparks ruin clothes.

2. goggles and ear muffs. Always, goggles and ear muffs.

3. Guard on, always on. Only ever removed if I'm using a wire wheel, in which case I always use gloves.

4. On my 9" grinder I use a quick release nut with built in clutch. They cost about £14 but well worth it. I don't think I've ever had the clutch slip but it's good insurance.

5. Check for flammable items such as petrol cans which might be in the line of sparks. I had a battery on charge once and did some angle grinding nearby without thinking - pop / bang / split battery (£60 gone) and the mess of acid spilt all over the workshop floor. Another mistake that could have been serious.

One word of warning - a friend was using an angle grinder and had protective gloves on. He switched it off but the disc was still rotating when it caught his thumb, going straight through the glove and severing a tendon. He's now facing months of physio, off work and unable to drive. Treat with respect until disc has stopped.

K


----------



## t8hants (25 Jul 2014)

About 10 years ago I was cleaning rust from the underside of my Moggy van with a 4 1/2" grinderette and a twisted wire cup brush when I hit part of the chassis and knocked the thing from my grasp. It fell down onto my bare right fore-arm between where the leather gauntlets ended and my shirt began, still spinning, although slowing down. I still have the now fading scar and the memory of trying to get out from under the van and away from the grinder. Since that time even when it is as hot as this week I have always worn welders leather sleeves if grinding in odd positions. 
I also had a mate who was grinding out plate seams with a 9" grinder held vertically in front of him it kicked back, lifting the face screen he was wearing and cut most of his upper lip off. Fortunately it missed his teeth and they sewed it all back, but it was a nasty mess for awhile.


----------



## Flatlander (26 Jul 2014)

graduate_owner":3uxfnwsg said:


> For what it's worth, here's my attitude when cutting or grinding metal with an angle grinder:-
> 
> 1. leather apron - really saves my clothes. Mine slips over the head and I fasten it around my waist by using a bungee cord - quick and easy, no tying bows or getting cord knotted. It's amazing how quickly the sparks ruin clothes.
> 
> ...



Exchange goggles for a face visor or welding helmet (because goggles mist up) add a simple dust mask and clothes made out of natural fibres, and I'm in full agreement with the above.


----------



## Racers (26 Jul 2014)

I have found wires from cup brushes imbedded in my arms.
Should have my overalls on. 

Pete


----------



## Spindle (27 Jul 2014)

Flatlander":3jmd30tu said:


> Guard on, always on. Only ever removed if I'm using a wire wheel, in which case I always use gloves.



Hi

A wire brush will shed wires in use, ergo it's arguably more liable to cause injury than a grinding disc - why on earth would you remove the guard?

Regards Mick


----------



## Flatlander (27 Jul 2014)

Spindle":3qcxbul2 said:


> Flatlander":3qcxbul2 said:
> 
> 
> > Guard on, always on. Only ever removed if I'm using a wire wheel, in which case I always use gloves.
> ...



Easy. Two reasons. First, I only ever use a cup brush, and the wires are outside the guard anyway. Second, because quite often, its used in tight spaces, and the guard gets in the way.


----------



## Stu_2 (27 Jul 2014)

Given up using safety specs, and now use a full visor instead.

Never needed to take the guard off yet, but I would if I needed to on a small grinder, but not on a 9".


----------



## graduate_owner (27 Jul 2014)

I've found a really useful thing - narrow cutting discs. They look so thin and feeble but they really work well, they cut away minimal steel and really seem to last. They will break if not used carefully but I find them great. It also means I use them in preference to my 9" grinder, which is safer. 
Getting back to the main thread though, yes I often substitute face mask for goggles in which case I use ear plugs instead of ear muffs. I do find the guard gets in the way when using a wire brush, so I usually remove it. I have often felt pin pricks in my skin which, on investigation, turned out to be wire from the wire brushes embedded in clothes and sticking through to the skin.

The main thing though is that with an angle grinder I am always very careful and treat it much as I would my chain saw, table saw or planer. I have seen a number of people being careless, in particular no eye protection. And most people I know only have one pair of eyes.

K


----------

